# Newb Advice On First Kit



## MOE MP (24/4/16)

Hi All
Looking forward to buying my first kit soon and kicking the stinkies.
Unfortunately the area I live in does not have a vape store, i've been browsing a couple of online stores and trying to read and absorb as much info as I can on vaping.
I really do like the iStick Pico Mini 75w.
Looks rugged and decent. Any advice on this unit or other units to look at would highly be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (24/4/16)

Joyetech mini vtc + UD Bellus


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/4/16)

MOE MP said:


> Hi All
> Looking forward to buying my first kit soon and kicking the stinkies.
> Unfortunately the area I live in does not have a vape store, i've been browsing a couple of online stores and trying to read and absorb as much info as I can on vaping.
> I really do like the iStick Pico Mini 75w.
> ...


I started on a subox mini kit, was an awesome 1st setup. Moved onto a vtc mini and I am so happy with this mod. Small powerfull and can handle almost any tanks and coils. The toptank mini is a great starter device, havent tried the pico as yet. I would suggest a topbox mini or vtc mini, just get a better tank for vtc mini tho. The tanks that come with the vtc mini's are not really good... vtc mini and a subtank mini is the perfect setup  subtank can take prebuilt coils or you can build your own, best of both worlds when starting out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Joyetech mini vtc + UD Bellus



I agree for the mod 100% the evic vtc mini will be the best device you can get to start off with and every single person that has one is happy with theirs. but tank wise I would get the subtank mini because of its tighter airflow. Better for mouth to lung if you gonna use this device to stop smoking.
Basically I just repeated what @Sickboy77 said. Hahaha but I mean it too. Evic + subtank or toptank (I think it's called) = winner
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

MOE MP said:


> Hi All
> Looking forward to buying my first kit soon and kicking the stinkies.
> Unfortunately the area I live in does not have a vape store, i've been browsing a couple of online stores and trying to read and absorb as much info as I can on vaping.
> I really do like the iStick Pico Mini 75w.
> ...


Hi and welcome @MOE MP 

Seeing as this will be your very first device I think the Pico will be great for you. It's fairly simple to start with and also has enough features and power to carry you if you find you need more from your vaping experience. The Kangertech Topbox Mini kit and the Joyetech VTC Mini with Cubis tank kits are also great options. Each one of these options will require a high drain 18650 battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

Welcome to the forum @MOE MP 

Congrats on deciding to start vaping
You are doing a great thing!!

The other guys above have given great advice. I have never used the Pico myself but those who have it like it for its compact size.

I can vouch for the Evic VTC Mini and the Kanger Subtank mini or its sucessor the Toptank Mini

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

PS - dont forget to allow enough budget for a variety of juices


----------



## Migs (24/4/16)

I think the Evic vtc mini kit with the Cubis tank is fantastic, you get 1.5 ohm mouth to long coils and lower 0.5 ohm lung hit coils giving you the experience of both worlds before you move into building, when you move on you still have the fantastic mod and don't need to upgrade that right away and at the same time you will learn about batery safety and how to handle 18650's.


----------



## GreenyZA (24/4/16)

I have the Cubis and I liked it in the beginning but now that I have discovered things like the OBS Crius and the Avocado, I cant do the Cubis anymore. The flavour is just not there. The Kager subtank in my opinion offers the best of both worlds since you can start playing around with the RBA included with the tank without needing to upgrade anything but you have commercial coils to get you going. The VTC is a fantastic unit and will last you for a long time. I'm with Silver on the budget for the juice. Also just get yourself a couple of spare coils. Use the coils you get with witch ever tank you decide on and then get yourself a couple of the ones you like most. When you start off, you tend to play around with the settings on the mod. This is a good thing but I had a blond moment where I was clumsy while carrying the mod unlocked and I was unknowingly pressing the + button and then fired the Cubis 0.5ohm coil at 200 watts. Appart from almost loosing my lungs from the heat, the coil was never the same after that. What I'm saying is accedents happen and you never know when a coil will go bad so keep a spare coil or two in your vape bag at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MOE MP (24/4/16)

Thanks once again.
I think the next step in my Vaping Journey is to get to a Vape Store to see these kits in person and make a decision from there.
I will post pics on the final setup i go with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (24/4/16)

Awesome Moe. All the best!! Waiting for them pics.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

